# Modifier 25 with labs and x-rays



## dcraven (Apr 23, 2009)

Does anyone know where to find the information that if you bill an E/M with a lab and or x-ray you do not need to append the 25?


----------



## pamtienter (Apr 27, 2009)

Modifier 25 indicates that on the day of a procedure, a significant, separately identifiable E/M service was performed that was above and beyond the usual pre- and post-operative care associated with the procedure or service. X-rays and labs have an "XXX" global day designation which means the global period does not apply, so you should not need a modifier on the E/M if the only other service was an x-ray or lab.
The designations are in the Medicare Physician Fee Schedule in the Global days column. 

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PhysicianFeeSched/PFSRVF/list.asp?listpage=4


----------

